# What do you finish your jigs with?



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Generally I've just left them as raw MDF or plywood, but sealing them at least seems worthwhile, to keep any moisture out. However, some jigs need to slide comfortably, like taper jigs, and I'm thinking might slide less well if they were coated in just anything. What do you all finish things like mdf jigs with?

Cheers

-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office 
Croatia Property Services
A trading name of Peter Ellis Grupa d.o.o.
Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 92 247 5879

[email protected]

[email protected]

Croatia Property Services
Croatia Property Services - Home


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I leave mine bare except if I need something to slide, in which case I wax the mating parts with microcrystalline wax.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

rjm60 said:


> i leave mine bare except if i need something to slide, in which case i wax the mating parts with microcrystalline wax.


+1


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

For me I use a good coat of Johnson paste floor wax, keeps the nasty finger prints off and lets them slide nice and free  the wax will soak into the MDF and you will not see it the norm until you go to wipe off that nasty finger print you left on it..

========




istracpsboss said:


> Generally I've just left them as raw MDF or plywood, but sealing them at least seems worthwhile, to keep any moisture out. However, some jigs need to slide comfortably, like taper jigs, and I'm thinking might slide less well if they were coated in just anything. What do you all finish things like mdf jigs with?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Brilliant ! Thanks guys !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Jclaude (Oct 19, 2007)

I use to leave my jigs bare, except on sliding parts where I put paraffin.
I all time have a candle in the shop and simply rub the sliding parts from time to time.

Jean Claude


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

I seal mine with some cheap acrylic lacquer that I had left over.
It's from a big furniture store.

It soaks in well and dries rock hard, you can then make it slippy with some car wax.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

i seal mine with miwax hard wood floor paste,


----------

